# My new 3ft Cichlid Tank



## azra (Feb 19, 2010)

I have just setup a small 3ft mixed-cichlid tank just before christmas last year and had rescaped it several times. This is my last setup in January 2010. 
Comments and suggestions are most welcomed.










A few pics of fishes.




























*More photos ............*


----------



## azra (Feb 19, 2010)

From another angle a few days later. I get bored easily .haha


----------



## kriskm (Dec 1, 2009)

I like the set up and the fish. Your water is amazingly clear. Makes me see how far I have to go with mine.


----------



## mrs.som (Nov 14, 2009)

It looks fake and I mean that in a good way, as in it is so crystal clear and the fish are so pretty I can't believe it's real!!!

Good job! I'd love to see your other tanks opcorn:


----------



## aquariam (Feb 11, 2010)

That jewel cichlid shouldn't be in there. They like a lower pH and a mellower environment.


----------



## azra (Feb 19, 2010)

*kriskm & mrs.som* - I'm using a 3ft sump filtering system for all my fresh water tanks. Water clearity has been so from 1st day of cycling.

[Sorry for the glare / glass reflections]
Shot taken today.
Camera: Cannon IXUS 860IS



















*aquariam* - I agree with that..I'm leaving it there for now since it has grown for the past 2 months from just small fry. Initially there are 4 of them but sadly they couldn't get along 3 of them died beaten up by the only living murderer 

*mrs.som* - this is my so called showroom aka Aquatic Garden. Location- outside, front porch along with a 10ftX10ft Koi pond. Will upload the full tank shot sometime later tonight. It's day time here now, glass reflection will be obviuosly seen.










Full tank shot taken this just now (+8gmt 4.00pm 20 Feb 2010)
Camera: Nikon D80 
Lens: Nikkor f1.8 50mm


----------



## azra (Feb 19, 2010)

I'm setting up a new tank now. Just a 2ft tank. Presently I only have just 1 juvenil for now. Getting a few tomorrow, just called the LFS and there is a few stock left.

Sorry for the glare /glass reflection.
Camera: Cannon IXUS 860IS


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

The 36" tank has been set up for about a month now? Those are some pretty big fish for a 36" tank, glad it's working for you. You may be keeping them from establishing territories by rescaping all the time and that may be working in your favor! Enjoy. :thumb:


----------



## Multies (Mar 9, 2007)

That fish will not fit in a 2foot tank.


----------



## azra (Feb 19, 2010)

Multies said:


> That fish will not fit in a 2foot tank.


Haha I know .. it will grow to a lenght of more than 12". The front was before with the malawis, knowing that they are slow moving and not as aggresive as the malawis, I am temporary putting it there, maybe for about a month or two just until I get a new bigger tank for them. Same goes the jewel which I managed net it and put it in a small 2ft tank, and besides they are in the 'wrong lake'


----------



## azra (Feb 19, 2010)

DJRansome said:


> The 36" tank has been set up for about a month now? Those are some pretty big fish for a 36" tank, glad it's working for you. You may be keeping them from establishing territories by rescaping all the time and that may be working in your favor! Enjoy. :thumb:


Actually I started the 3footer a week before christmas 2009, it is already 2 months now. Got those fish all in one go, all about the same size less than half an inche. They have grown now at about 1 inch now...**** they are fast growing fish at this rate of growth I will have to set up a 72" tank soon, maybe in 3 month's time.

Here are some shot of them. Shot taken an hour ago. Time 9.00pm (+8GMT) 20 Feb 2010


----------



## azra (Feb 19, 2010)

Rescaped again using a few rock slaps from my koi pond, Break them into small pieces.


----------



## bulldogg7 (Mar 3, 2003)

Awesome shots and tanks, sure wished the weather would let me set up something outside


----------



## kreature (Feb 26, 2010)

Your tanks are awsome, I can see I have a lot of work to do on mine. Good Work


----------



## kreature (Feb 26, 2010)

What's a good source for rocks, besides paying by the pound at the Fish store?


----------



## MNCproductions (Feb 27, 2010)

Daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaamn. Sweet stuff!


----------



## Will1983 (Dec 6, 2009)

all i can say is wow...

thats an amazing set up you've got there.

does that sump provide all the filtration for your freshwater tanks or just the 3footer?


----------



## azra (Feb 19, 2010)

*bulldogg7* - You might be able to if a proper heating system.

*kreature* - Thanks mate. Not actually the rocks have been in the koi pond for almost 10 years now and I got it for free from a nearby quarry.

*MNCproductions* - thanks mate

*Will1983* - thank you. I have been toying around for the past 2 months trying out several scaping. I've got my family members to suggest a few setup. I guess one can never satisfy many ideas. The sump filters 3 other tanks - 2.5ft Oscar tank, 2.5ft African Mooney + Silver Dollar tank and a 2.5ft Red Devil aka Jewel tank. Other small tanks only uses hang-on filters.

Newly uploaded video clips:

1. 



2.


----------



## limpert (Aug 28, 2007)

Sorry to bring this thread back from the dead, but does anybody know what type of african this is?

Thanks



DJRansome said:


>


----------

